# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi Settore, Parametri o Nulla??

## damiano pietro4303

Una società Cooperativa Sociale a r.l., che non ha scopo di lucro,,,iscritta ONLUS..........e' soggetta agli studi di settore?  :Confused:  
è soggetta a Parametri?? 
Io riterrei che sia Esclusa...........e voi? :Big Grin:   
Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Una societ&#224; Cooperativa Sociale a r.l., che non ha scopo di lucro,,,iscritta ONLUS..........e' soggetta agli studi di settore?  
> &#232; soggetta a Parametri?? 
> Io riterrei che sia Esclusa...........e voi?  
> Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti

  Salve, 
lo &#232; sicuramente per definizione, se opera esclusivamente nei confronti dei soci. 
Qualche dubbio esiste in rapporto alle cooperative di tipo promiscuo che possono essere prevalentemente orientate alla mutualit&#224; o non prevalentemente orientate alla mutualit&#224;. 
I software per i dichiarativi sembrano non orientati a tener conto di queste differenze e  propendono per un'applicazione generalizzata di almeno uno degli strumenti (Studio o parametri+INE o INE). E' corretto questo comportamento ? 
Personalmente credo che i ricavi presunti di una cooperativa non si possano stimare con criteri analoghi a quelli di una qualunque impresa lucrativa e che le cooperative che operano in via esclusiva o prevalente nei confronti dei soci, facciano scelte di tipo non utilitaristico nel fissare i ricavi che ben potrebbero seguire la logica della copertura dei soli costi diretti ed indiretti. Se poi esiste una componente extra-sociale, sicuramente ne va misurato il peso, ma ritengo impossibile applicare criteri standard che valgono per le imprese che hanno come obiettivo primario fare "utile". 
Conclusione: io non li farei n&#232; gli studi n&#232; i parametri n&#232; tantomeno gli INE. Certo una risposta ufficiale magari a mezzo di interpello preventivo non guasterebbe. 
Saluti

----------

